# How long till her first period?



## mom2ponygirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay, I know there is a lot of variation, but my daughter's physical changes are coming fast and furious and I'm wondering how soon she should be prepared.

She has significant underarm and pubic hair and her breast buds are beginning to grow a bit more. She is only 10.5 and such a skinny mini. She's probably 4'11" and about 62 pounds. I was nearly 14 before I started but I don't remember many hints of physical change before 12 or so.

As she started to notice changes, we have been talking and she is greatly relieved to hear that her period is still several years away. However, I'm beginning to wonder if I am misleading her! I don't think she's afraid of the physical aspect of having her period just the whole being that grown up idea. Some days she wants to be older and some days she really wants to stay a little kid. I think the thought of having her period makes that change to adulthood seem more inevitable and irreversible I guess.

Happy to hear any guesses on a possible timetable to expect. LOL


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

You're right - it's pretty hard to predict. The order in which girls develops varies so much.

For myself I was 9 when I needed a bra & started getting pubic/underarm hair. I got my period just after my 12th birthday.


----------



## kimmypoo (Mar 6, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that you have to get to a certain weight before your body says you're ready to have a period. I think it was maybe 80-90 lbs. but I'm not totally sure.
FWIW I got mine when I was 11.


----------



## Thisbirdwillfly (May 10, 2009)

Based on my neices and friends daughters, I suspect her period is probably months away, not years, and she needs to be prepared for that possibility.

Having said that, my body started changing when I was about 12 but I did not start my period until I was 15.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimmypoo* 
I remember reading somewhere that you have to get to a certain weight before your body says you're ready to have a period. I think it was maybe 80-90 lbs. but I'm not totally sure.
FWIW I got mine when I was 11.


I read that too, but I thought it was right around 100 pounds. I know that I was 12, nearly 13 and had hit the 100 pound mark earlier that year.

My sisters also started the year they hit 100. We were all 100+ for about 6-9 months before it started.

Amy


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I was 10 and maybe 80 lbs, but definitely had a woman's body (probably a C cup, and hips). I know that for several months before I started my first period, I had a lot of cervical mucous. I've heard this is common. You might ask if she's seen any, or let her know that when she starts seeing it, it could be an indication that it's on it's way.


----------



## LVale (May 4, 2004)

It is totally false about the body weight. I was 13 when I got my first period. I was 4ft. 11in. and 75 lbs. I stayed that weight until I got married at 16, then soon after pregnant at the grand weight of 77. So it is possible. By the way I did have 2 natural childbirths, 2 healthy sons. Now after 32 years of marriage I weigh 101, and going through menopause. The human body really is amazing.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LVale* 
It is totally false about the body weight. I was 13 when I got my first period. I was 4ft. 11in. and 75 lbs. I stayed that weight until I got married at 16, then soon after pregnant at the grand weight of 77. So it is possible. By the way I did have 2 natural childbirths, 2 healthy sons. Now after 32 years of marriage I weigh 101, and going through menopause. The human body really is amazing.

Thanks, I always wondered if that was true or just coincidence for me and my sisters.

Amy


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I was small and petite too...but still started when I was 11...I would say within the next year or so, she should expect it. ( Espec since she has pubic hair and breast buds.)


----------



## mom2ponygirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks! We'll step up the pace and depth of our talks. I'm hoping that she gets a bit more height going for her, she wants to catch up with her cousins. That's not going to happen as they are near 6' (boy and girls). Her daddy's side of the family is short. He's the tallest at 5'9" and all the women are around 5'. I'm 5'8" but I suspect she won't quite be my height, which will disappoint her greatly! I think she has visions of looking down on her parents. LOL


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

I started getting breasts when i was in about 6th grade, and i did not start my period untill i was 14.


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I know that for several months before I started my first period, I had a lot of cervical mucous. I've heard this is common. You might ask if she's seen any, or let her know that when she starts seeing it, it could be an indication that it's on it's way.









: and make sure she knows about it! I started getting vaginal discharge and I didn't know what was going on, and wondered if it was small amounts of urine. My mom had told me about periods, but not that! It was several years before I found out the truth.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I was barely 9 when I had my first period. Looking back, I started getting hips and breasts at about age 8. DD is going on 8, and I'm beginning to notice her hips expand, and for the first time in her life she actually has some semblance of a butt (she's still under 50 lbs). She's not there yet, but we've covered basic body functions etc so that the inevitable doesn't scare her too much.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I had a hint of breast "buds", then I got my period, then I got pubic hair. It's just different for everybody, I think. Your dd could be a matter of weeks, or months, or years from getting her period. It's really hard to say.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Statistically... probably close to the time you started your period. It tends to run in families.

Earlier onset of puberty doesn't change the average age of starting one's period though, so it could be anywhere from in the next month too a few years.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

I got breast buds and then my period and then pubic hair. I was 12 for the first and 13.5 for the last. I think helping her be as ready as she can be is all you can do - once puberty starts, the actual time table is hard to predict, but in general be ready - it's all downhill lol!


----------



## BrownEyedMama (May 4, 2004)

I think menstruation begins when the girl hits a certain percentage of body fat. I think it was up-wards of 12-13 % of her body weight. Which is why it would be a different weight for different women, and why heavier-set girls menstruate earlier than skinnier girls.

I could be wrong, but I remember looking this up on the internet a few years ago when a friend's daughter was hitting that age, and we were wondering what to expect when the day arrives for dd.

I think its always a good idea to chat about this stuff, so that it's normal, whenever it actually starts. Hopefully she's excited about the changes she's about to embark upon. It really is amazing how the human body works, kwim?


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I started getting body hair in 6thish grade. I didn't get my period until the end of 9th.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

When my daughter started getting pubic hair, her period was right around the corner. She weighed 90 lbs, breast buds, underarm hair. The summer she turned 10 she got her period. (outside wrestling with a bunch of kids.







)


----------



## mom2ponygirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
When my daughter started getting pubic hair, her period was right around the corner. She weighed 90 lbs, breast buds, underarm hair. The summer she turned 10 she got her period. (outside wrestling with a bunch of kids.







)

EEK! LOL Okay, more talks tomorrow.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimmypoo* 
I remember reading somewhere that you have to get to a certain weight before your body says you're ready to have a period. I think it was maybe 80-90 lbs. but I'm not totally sure.
FWIW I got mine when I was 11.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
When my daughter started getting pubic hair, her period was right around the corner. She weighed 90 lbs, breast buds, underarm hair. The summer she turned 10 she got her period. (outside wrestling with a bunch of kids.







)

These are scary! My little girl is almost 9, 78 pounds, and starting to show early signs of puberty! I've been wondering about the whole period thing for a while now.


----------



## fwlady (May 11, 2009)

I started having breasts (buds before this) at 10.5yo. My sister and I had a comparing time in the bathroom, as she just turned 12yo, and had no breasts or buds, but a little hair. She was bragging about it, so I was bragging that I was getting "boobs". She got all offended, so brought my mother into it, and MY MOTHER said, "the only reason you are getting boobs is because YOU ARE FAT". I always thought I was a fat kid, because of this comment, but actually was only 102 lbs at 5'2" at 12yo. My stepmother showed me kid pics later on when she found them. I was not fat. My sister was SOOO skinny all those years. I am so grateful that parents are having better tact nowdays about it all. That haunted me for years and was probably the trigger of a really bad ED.

Anyway, back to the topic. I started my period at almost 14yo, it was right before my bday. My mother also started developing breasts early and started at almost 14yo. We both have June bdays, although I am sure that doesn't matter.

Also, my almost 12yo DD doesn't seem to have anything to worry about starting hers. She still is barely in training bras, no hair at all although she did try to shave her legs. LOL When she had been having all these pains, we went to the female ped in our clinic, and I asked her if this was related to puberty. She was having some mystery stomach pains, but there are lots of other pain issues going on. The dr asked her when she noticed her body changing, and told me that girls usually start about 2.5yrs after they notice breast changes. That is an average, of course. I expect her to start at almost 14 also. But, I plan to make her 12th bday about her growing up and something special. She knows the facts of life, but I want this to be a celebration, rather than feeling like it was to be dreaded as I felt growing up. Since the girls that were really skinny and anorexic had amennorhea, having a period just reinforced in my mind that I was too fat.

I better get a move on, her bday is Aug 8th. kymberli


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't think they know...........

My dd is 11 just got her first period. It through me off because she has very little breast--more on the bud side. I had "full" breast before I got mine.

I was 13 but my sister was 9. My dd is built like me.

She has very little body fat.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't know.
I found this.
This says about 2 years after breast begin development.

Dd is 9 and has pubic and underarm hair. I don't see any breast or nipple changes. I was pretty flat until I was an older teen so she might be too. She is very thin and I was too. Mine started when I was 12 I think. I did not weigh 100 pounds until I was a senior in college but had my period before that. I don't know what my weight or body fat was when my period began.


----------



## candiecotton (Jun 6, 2009)

i was one month from 15 when i got mine . my oldest S was 11 now G was 14 in april . she hasn gotten a sign of anything . shes deceloped like she should just no monthly . were watching her close & she knows everything thats going to happen. but theres nothing. .
were watching for it even when she has an upset tummy were talk ing about it . were not worried though because in my opinion as long as she doesnt have t she doesnt have to go through it


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

I started a week before my 10th bday.I had full breasts at that age,around a b cup.My dd just started hers 2 days ago,about a month after her 11th bday.She has about an a cup,but she's skinny where I was not.She's had body hair for about a year.She didn't even tell me she started,I found out by noticing the pads were disappearing.We had a long talk last night and she's ok with it now,just thinks it's annoying.


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

My dd is 11 and 1/2 and I know she will start any day now. She is 5'1, 95 pounds with curves and hair. I have noticed that her face breaks out the week before I start AF. Also, she has been telling me her tummy hurts fairly often that same week. I am guessing her body is gearing up. I am hoping she has her first period before she goes back to school. On the other hand, my son who is 13 shows zero signs of puberty. It upsets him that his baby sister is the same height he is- he has not yet started the growth spurt, LOL.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

oh, no ... I can't even think of my 9.5 dd that way!! so, now let me try to remember ... I know I was wearing a bra at age 12 - I don't remember training bras at all. I think I blossomed overnight! I was in a C cup pretty quick. I don't remember when I started shaving, but it had to have been about then because I remember gouging my shin bones with the razor and being in pain during swimming in gym class at age 13 ... my period started in January 1981, when I was 14.5, and we had just moved to Texas. I remember being in a store like a Target with my mom teaching me how to use a tampon in the public bathroom and buying midol. She taught me all about sex at 10, so I'm sure she explained the period, but I don't think she was expecting it at that moment, either!

I was not 100 pounds, I'm sure. I was a 5'1 gymnast. Had to give up gymnastics because I had big boobs.

My dd doesn't show any signs of puberty, but she certainly is hormonal! (pms)

--janis
3 DD's: 9.5, 5.5, 6 months


----------

